# Which one among Logitech Z906, Edifier DA5000 PRO OR F&D F6000



## sailsahil (Apr 23, 2012)

I am planning to buy new 5.1 system as my old Altec Lansing VS3251 is half dead. I have researched on google/internet and filter out three speakers
according to my need and budget. Following are my options,

1) Logitech Z906 (bit expensive though)
2) Edifier DA5000 PRO
3) F&D F6000

So please guys share your suggestions, feedback for this. 

I have heard that sub (center speaker) of Edifier DA5000 PRO is weak and dialogue reproduction is lame while watching true 5.1 movies, video. So if 
anybody owns DA5000 PRO please provide your inputs on this.

Kindly share your experience.

Thanks


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2012)

Z906 - good sub response, better for movies and gaming.. For music, EQ tweaks will help but still not the best..

DA5000 PRO - but better SQ in music, but not as powerful.

Can't comment on F&D, as haven't had any experience with'em...


----------



## kai840 (Apr 28, 2012)

Edifier ones r powerful enough to shake ur room wndows doors its just that they hav a charac. Soft Bass like even when ur window is shaking due to poweful bass u will not feel the thump of it  on ur chest .abt center speaker ..they r f9 no issue in their quality as such


----------

